

Raspberry Pi Model A+ Now on Sale - WoodenChair
http://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/#raspberry-pi-model-a-plus-on-sale

======
tinusg
Somehow I have the feeling all these different form factors will do the
raspberry more harm than good. Is there a lot of demand from the community for
smaller versions?

~~~
NietTim
How would it do harm? By fragmentation of their market maybe? Not sure how/why
more models would be a bad thing

